# Microsoft Outlook - Not auto Sending and recieving



## lwears (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello, I have a user on my network and his Microsoft outlook is not auto sending and recieving , we have tried several solutions found over google, but none of them have worked! have you any ideas.

he has to keep clicking at the top 'send and recieve.'

Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

lwears said:


> we have tried several solutions found over google, but none of them have worked! have you any ideas.


That is a bit vague. We have no idea what solutions you have all ready tried unless you specifically tell us exactly what you have tried. That does make it rather difficult to propose possible new solutions.

It would also help to know the exact version of Outlook being used on that particular computer and the exact operating system version running on that computer. What kind of mail server is being used for the account?


----------



## lwears (Sep 6, 2007)

our staff machines are running Office 2003 with Service Pack 2, This package is running on Windows XP Professional with SP2 And every other relevant upgrade. what we have tried is...

Got this info from a website but didnt work.

"We've got two possible fixes for you. The easiest is to look at your Disable Scheduled Send/Receive option, located under Tools->Send/Receive settings. If this is checked, there's a chance unchecking it will solve your problem.
The gotcha here is that this feature generally turns off all automatic sends/receives, including those that occur over time after you've launched Outlook. If, after you load Outlook, you're automatically downloading email periodically, then this is probably not your problem.
The more likely answer is you've got a corrupted Send/Receive group in your copy of Outlook. Fortunately, this isn't all that hard to fix.
First, open up the Send/Receive Settings dialog, by selecting Tools->Send/Receive Settings. Now, click Define Send/Receive Groups. You'll see an area for group names.

In the main field, you'll likely see a group called All Accounts. This is probably what you're using. But if you're using a different group, click it instead. Next click the Copy button.
You'll be asked for a new group name. Type one in, then click OK. You'll now see two groups, the original and your new group. Click the old group name.
In the lower part of the dialog, you'll see two sets of checkboxes. The first item in both sets is "Include this group in send/receive". Make sure both of these are unchecked, but only for the old group. Make sure both are checked for the new group.
Restart Outlook and see if things work.
If they don't, you've got one other option, which is to Remove both groups and create new groups from scratch."

Thanks

Liam


----------



## lwears (Sep 6, 2007)

so does anyone know the solution to this?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you have an Exchange server setup or are you using POP accounts? You are not working offline right?


----------



## lwears (Sep 6, 2007)

we use an exchange server yeah, and its one of our users not me.


----------



## S_E_M (Aug 29, 2008)

I eventually found via the "send recieve" Tab (not the tools menu) a "Send/Recieve Settings" and a ticked "disable Send Recieve". Untick this!


----------

